#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-19
<hito_jp> がー。EOLアナウンス忘れてたorz　あしたやろう。
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> む、こばやしさんいた
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> 進行は水野さんおねがいします たまに見ています
<mizuno> それでは
<mizuno> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<mizuno> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 手順はここに書いてあるです。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair
<mizuno> まずアクションアイテムからですね
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110419
<mizuno> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい、EOLアナウンスわすれてました。明日やります。
<mizuno> 他にアクションアイテム関連でなにかありますでしょうか
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムになってない（Nattyの開発に混じってる）ものの、Japanese remix Beta2
<hito_jp> は今週末ということでOKでしょうか？ > 小林さん（返事がこないかもなので待たずに次
<mizuno> では他になさげなら議題へ
<mizuno> OSC2011 北海道
<mizuno> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-do/
<mizuno> 参加します(mizuno)
<mizuno> => 申し込み完了
<hito_jp> 現状では水野さんひとり、ということになっていますが、
<mizuno> 6/11のOSC北海道へ行くことにしました
<hito_jp> 公演中のブースのお留守番とかは、近隣の仲良しなブースにお願いする、ということで。
<mizuno> 78tchさんが留守番などは手伝ってくれるそうですので、なんとかなるかなと
<hito_jp> なぜ大阪組の方が多いのっ
<mizuno> 八戸組にひっそり期待(ぉ
<mizuno> というあたりで次へ
<hito_jp> イベントページ作るのも水野さんでいいでしょうか。よければアクションアイテムに足してしまいます。
<mizuno> はい、たしておいてください
<mizuno> ついでに仙台のページはshibataさんに(欠席裁判
<hito_jp> 反映したす
<mizuno> イベント用グッズ＆Ubuntu 11.04 CDのプレオーダー
<mizuno> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-April/005297.html
<mizuno> 直近のイベントで必要になりそうなのは、5月のOSC仙台、6月のOSC北海道、7月のOSC関西
<mizuno> その他リリースパーティをやるときには必要？
<mizuno> ただし、OSCで配る分はカンファレンスキットで足りている。
<mizuno> モノとしてはカンファレンスキットの方が良さそう。
<mizuno> ただし、届くのに時間がかかる。
<mizuno> すでにCDは17日にプレオーダー済
<mizuno> それはそれとして、半年分のイベント配布用アイテムをまとめてstore.canonical.comで購入するって話があったはず
<mizuno> [ ] Natty T-シャツも出たし、買う？
<nobuto> 仙台の開催は確定したんですか？
<hito_jp> 開催しようとしている状態のままです
<hito_jp> 日程その他はこれから。
<mizuno> 通常のOSCと同じ開催にはならないかもしれないけど、何かしらはやる、と神戸で発表されました
<nobuto> hito_jp mizuno: 了解です。
<hito_jp> 遅くとも一ヶ月前には事務局からアナウンスが来るのでそれから考えるしかない、という状態ですね。
<mizuno> 4月21日に最終判断という話でしたが、さて…
<hito_jp> まあそれはともかくとして。
<mizuno> CDとグッズですね
<hito_jp> イベント用グッズ買うに+1
<nobuto> Tシャツは1イベントに2枚ずつぐらい買っておくのに+1
<mizuno> 買うに+1
<hito_jp> 何回分買うのかだけ決めて、あとは誰かにお任せで妥当だと思いますが、どうでしょうか。
<nobuto> 3回分？
<mizuno> いまからだと
<hito_jp> じゃあそれで。Tシャツ6着とボールペンとか空気読んで適当な数を確保してください、かなぁ。
<mizuno> 仙台、北海道、京都、名古屋、東京くらい？
<mizuno> あ、半年分いっきに買うと考えてました
<hito_jp> あー。半年分でいいですね。1イベントに2着というのは「えいや」だという理解でいいですか？
<nobuto> 東京は参加するでしょうから名古屋除く4回分は買っておけばいいと思いますね。あとは予備として１回分買っておけばという感じですかね。
<nobuto> Tシャツ２枚は予算的にそんなもんと認識してます、ということで。
<mizuno> あと、プレオーダーしたCDって300枚のセットですよね？
<mizuno> それだと、京都の前くらいにカンファレンスキットが一つ欲しいかも、ってあたりも加味したいです
<nobuto> * Ubuntu: PC: 250
<nobuto>  * Kubuntu: PC: 50
<nobuto>  * Server PC: PC: 50
<nobuto> ですね。
<hito_jp> ああ、1回分3000〜4000円ぐらいという感覚ってことですね。Tシャツでなくてもよくて、お一人様に当たるのが最大1500~2000円という理解でよろし？
<mizuno> はい。それが1セットですよね。2個きたりすると大変なので
<nobuto> hito_jp: はい。
<hito_jp> えーと、どのへんをベースにするのか微妙なところだと思うんですが、Doを決めたいので、
<nobuto> セット数は小林さんしか知らないんじゃないかと。
<hito_jp> 予算2万円、1グッズ最大2000円検討で6イベント分ぐらい確保して。CDは買ってはいけない
<hito_jp> ストラップもいらない。
<hito_jp> という条件で、誰かに「任せた」とかいって購入品目リスト作ってもらうのがいい気がしました。
<mizuno> それがいいですね
<nobuto> mizuno: おまかせしてしまっていいでしょうか？
<mizuno> やっておきます
<nobuto> mizuno: ありがとうございます。お願いします。
<hito_jp> で、リストをメンバ向けに流して小林さんがGoしたらポチるか小林さんに買ってもらうか（経理上の都合
<mizuno> 小林さんに買ってもらって、うちへ届けてもらうのがよさげですね
<mizuno> というあたりで次へ
<mizuno> Nattyの開発
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty
<mizuno> Unityのドキュメントのレビュー＆仕上げ
<mizuno> Evince文字化けの対処方法
<mizuno> Nattyには間に合わないので、正式な（ubuntu::language-selector-commonでの）対処はOneiric送りにした。
<mizuno> 案d) で良いか？
<mizuno> 案a) リリースノートに書く
<mizuno> (pros) 作業量が少なめ
<mizuno> (cons) リリースノートはあまり読まれていない
<mizuno> 案b) fontconfig投下専用のコマンドを準備する
<mizuno> (pros) ユーザーにとってみればシンプル
<mizuno> (cons) 検討不足なので以下を埋める必要がある
<mizuno> [ ] 実装方法は？
<mizuno> 上書き投下でも許容できる？
<mizuno> 単体コマンドを含んだネイティブパッケージ？
<mizuno> 案c) remixのISOイメージを作るときに69を差し替えておく
<mizuno> (pros) 案a), b)の補強になる。
<mizuno> (cons) 単体では対処として十分ではない。
<mizuno> 言語設定を削除 -> 追加しなおすと消える。
<mizuno> language-selectorがアップデートされた時に上書きされる可能性がある。
<mizuno> メンテナスクリプトで何かしていると消されるかも。
<mizuno> 案d) ja-remix::language-selector-commonを作る
<mizuno> (pros) ユーザーからしてみると何もしなくて済む。
<hito_jp> さてどうしよう。
<hito_jp> Maverickから変えない、だと問答無用で案d) になりますが、「それじゃダメだ」という視点を提供できる方はおられますか？
<ikuyaNOTE> dでいいんじゃないでしょうか
<nobuto> dはMaverickで加えた変更+DejaVu削除という認識でいいですよね？
<hito_jp> それは ping jkbys して返事を待たないといけない予感がします。
<hito_jp> が、「そういうものだ」という前提で議論を進めてもよさそう。
<nobuto>   * fontconfig/69-language-selector-ja-jp.conf:
<nobuto>     - remove <test name="lang" compare="contains"><string>ja</string></test>
<nobuto>     - remove DejaVu fonts.
<nobuto>     - add bindings for Ubuntu fonts.
<nobuto> changelogはこうなってますね。
<nobuto> 議論進めてください。
<hito_jp> 明示的反対がないなら「Maverickで加えた変更+DejaVu削除である」という前提でagree、になるかと？
<nobuto> DejaVuを削除するのが必須かどうかはよくわかっていませんが、language-selectorにはどっちみち手を加えるのでメンテナンスコストが今までよりも大きくなる、ということはないでしょうね。反対はしないです
<hito_jp> 「maverickと同じ変更」が真に必要なのか分かってないので微妙なんですが、Gwibberは相変わらずTakaoが使われてないことは確認できています。
<hito_jp> でもイコールであるかどうかは微妙なので、ロジックの強度が足りてるかは非常におぼつかない。
<nobuto> PDFの話を置いておくと、VLゴシックをubuntu-desktop-jaからrecommendしちゃえば、という解決策もありそうです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ？？
<mizuno> それするとどうなるんでしょう？
<hito_jp> いや、そーするとGwibberのフォントが「導入されているフォントによってあいまいに変わる」とかいうロクでもないバグがあるのですよ。
<nobuto> 今のfontconfig設定+日本語環境だとVLゴシックにフォールバックするので。まあ真剣な提案ではないです。
<hito_jp> fc上そう書いてあるからなんでバグとも言えないんですが。
<hito_jp> 結論でなさそう。「d)でBeta2は走る。走りながら考える」という案で+1/-1を取りたいです。
<nobuto> +1
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> 一応OneiricではDejaVu始末したfontconfigがデフォルトになるハズ！　でもgwibberの文字化けも同時に直すためにちゃんとフルチェックしろとかいう良心の呵責が。
<hito_jp> まあいいや。次？
<hito_jp> 文字化けじゃなくてフォント選定ミスか。
<mizuno> [ ] unzipその他のja独自パッケージの準備は？
<mizuno> アップロード済み、テスト求む(unzip, ubuntu-desktop-ja)
<nobuto> app-install-data-ubuntujpも用意しなきゃダメか。
<hito_jp> それ要るのかなぁ。
<hito_jp> という議論をまったくしてないわけで。
<hito_jp> なので、「用意しちゃダメ」ではないですが「用意しなくちゃダメ」でもないです。
<nobuto> 前回か前々回そんな話していなかったでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> セットアップヘルパだけなんですよ、議論したの。
<nobuto> まあ要らないならそれはそれで楽なので。
<mizuno> セットアップヘルパの話はした記憶が
<nobuto> 私は無しでいいと思っています。
<hito_jp> えーと、「無しでいいと思っているので用意するつもりはない」なのか「無しでいいと思っているけど、べ、べつにアンタのためじゃないけど用意してあるんだからねっ！」をやりたいのかどっちでしょう。
<nobuto> いや周りの要求に合わせて、という意味で。
<hito_jp> 強い理由があればやぶさかではない、と。
<hito_jp> とりあえず意見の方向性を見てみよう。+1/-1 plz
<hito_jp> 要らないに+1
<mizuno> 要らない(けどあっても邪魔じゃない)に+1
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もいらないに+1かなぁ。もちろんあってもいいんですけど
<nobuto> じゃあ用意しない、ということでいいですかね。
<hito_jp> 現状では完全に「用意しない」の方向でよいかと。
<hito_jp> なにかしら強い理由が出てきたらまた変わるかもしれませんが、そのときはubuntu-desktop-jaをアップデートして追加すればよろしいかと。
<mizuno> で、unzipとubuntu-desktop-jaはアップロード済みなのでテストするということですね
<hito_jp> はい。
<hito_jp> なんかロクでもないことが起きたら遠い目をしながらみんなで戦いましょう。
<mizuno> 私はこの後でテストする予定ですが、他の方も手があいていたらおねがいします
<Mocchi> アップロード済みのパッケージを適用する方法はどこかにドキュメントまとめてあります？
<hito_jp> アップデートして壊れたら仕事できないのでどきどき。
<mizuno> テストケースってどこでしたっけ(ぉ
<hito_jp> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/products/JA-Localized を nattyに読み替えて作業すればOKです
<hito_jp> natty.list はないので、maverick.listをリネームして中身を書き換えてください。
<Mocchi> こっちではなくて？https://launchpad.net/~japaneseteam/+archive/ppa
<nobuto> Mocchi: それでいいですよ。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/Develop/UnzipTestcase
<nobuto> non-freeのテストはできないですけど。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty/QA/RemixCDImage
<hito_jp> どっちも https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty にリンク貼ってあるはず……わかりにくいか。今直します。
<mizuno> ありがとうございます
<Mocchi> nobuto: ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> では次へ
<hito_jp> あ。unzipのEUCなzipファイルがない。明日準備します。
<mizuno> [ ] ja独自パッケージとして latex-env-ja と latex-extra-ja はまだ必要？
<mizuno> これって今ちゃんと動いてるんでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> Lucidではtexそのものが終わってた。
<hito_jp> Maverickでは部分的に使えないこともないけど、TeXLiveベースになってるから微妙、という理解でいます。
<hito_jp> 必要かどうか：不明  /  現状動いているかどうか：動いてない
<hito_jp> 捨てたいかどうか：不明
<mizuno> つまり「まだ必要」というのは、ちゃんと動く状態にしてメンテしつづけるという意味ですよねえ
<Henrich_> どういうパッケージなんだろう
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/JapaneseLocalizedDerivative/LaTeXForJapanese
<Henrich_> ども
<hito_jp> うーん、「CDには含まれないので、リリース後に必要なら追加する、という遅延判断でいいと思う？」
<hito_jp> という基準で考えて+1/-1 plz
<hito_jp> 自分としては後回しに+1
<Henrich_> …このページは xpdf-japanese とか、古い情報が含まれてるなぁ…
<nobuto> このパッケージがあることの利点とメンテナンスコストがよく分かっていないので何とも。
<Henrich_> 私は良く分からん、と言う状況なので見送り
<mizuno> あらためて必要かどうかの検討からという感じで先送りに+1
<ikuyaNOTE> 判断する材料がありません。。
<Henrich_> 使ってらっしゃる方はいないのかな
<hito_jp> そもそもインストールできないハズ＠Lucid、という理解。
<hito_jp> だとするとヨサゲなのは、柴田さんにメールで聞いてみる、かな。
<mizuno> どちらにしてもこの場での判断はできそうにないですね
<hito_jp> 結論は出せないけど判断はできると思うの。
<Henrich_> このwikiページのおかげでタスクを一個思い出しました…ありがとうorz
<hito_jp> 判断というのは「今この場で動き始めないといけない」とか「後回しでもよさそう」とか「後回しでいいかどうか調べるために○○をしないといけない」とか。
<nobuto> このパッケージについて理解している人がいないので現時点で触りようがなく、わかっている人が出てくるまでNatty用には用意せず先送り、でしょうか。
<hito_jp> という観点で考えて、「柴田さんにメールで聞いてみて、いつまでに何をする」で妥当そうなアクションアイテムにするのがこの場でのおしごとだと思う。
<mizuno> なるほど
<hito_jp> たぶんそのへんでいいんじゃないかと。>先送り
<nobuto> おおおお
<nobuto> 揺れたねぇ。
<mizuno> 先送りにしつつ、柴田さんに聞いてみましょう
<nobuto> それでいいかと。
<mizuno> んでは次へ
<mizuno> [ ] その他、クリティカルな問題はない？
<mizuno> firefoxの検索窓の話？
<hito_jp> これなんかバグってるという話だけあって整理されてない予感がするんですが、現状直ってます？
<mizuno> ATOKでスタックする話は、さきほど再現しました
<mizuno> あれ、検索窓の話ってこれじゃない？
<hito_jp> ATOK関係ないはず。
<nobuto> たぶん柴田さんが書いたと思うんですけど、柴田さんがコメントしているのはここですね。 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/754855
<Mocchi> うちのはちゃんと日本語ロケールになってますね。
<mizuno> うちだと再現しないんですよね、これ
<hito_jp> 未整理だと死ぬから候補にだけいれておくべきか。
<hito_jp> しくった入っている。ち、古いバージョンを記憶していたっ。
<hito_jp> 再現できる人待ち、でいいです？
<nobuto> いいんじゃないでしょうか。
<mizuno> ではそういうことで
<hito_jp> じゃあ次
<mizuno> 議題としては以上でしょうか
<hito_jp> FYI: Unityの操作ガイド
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/UbuntuTips/Desktop/KeyboardShortcutOnUnity
<hito_jp> 柴田さんによる労作なので、なんか気づいたらブラッシュアップを。
<mizuno> 了解です
<Mocchi> Unityいいなぁ←Ubuntu Studioは11.04もGNOME Classic。
<mizuno> 他になければ次回の日程を決めて終わりましょうか
<hito_jp> 来週火曜日はよさそうですが、ゴールデンウィークはどうする的な。
<hito_jp> 連休というよりはRemixのリリースミーティングどうしよう、という観点で。
<hito_jp> 来週火曜日にしておいて、その次は別途決めるにしておくでいいです？
<mizuno> 小林さん曰く、5月頭には出せるとかいう話だったので、その前の29とか30に開催しておくのがよさそうな気がしますね
<mizuno> とりあえず次回は火曜でよさげでしょうか
<hito_jp> 5月頭（JST）ですよね。Jはjkbys。
<nobuto> はい < 通う
<nobuto> じゃなかった火曜
<Henrich_> どこに通ってるんだ
<mizuno> しまった、タイムゾーンまでは確認してませんでした(ぉ
<hito_jp> はい。>火曜日
<mizuno> では26日で
<mizuno> ということで、おつかれさまでした？
<Henrich_> でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> チームレポートという単語が脳裏をよぎったペン
<mizuno> よぎらなかった事にしておくペン
<hito_jp> それだ
<hito_jp> いくやさん、Unityのsnooperスルー問題ってなにか戦ってますでせうか。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110419
<mizuno> むむ
<ikuyaNOTE> いえ、特には。。
<mizuno> ATOKでximの指定って、/etx/X11/xinit/xinput.d/iiimfを変更しておけばいいはず……？
<ikuyaNOTE> です
<hito_jp> 全域じゃなく、問題が起きるアプリ個別に変えたほうが幸せになれるとは思うっす。
<hito_jp> いまのところFx4とgvimぐらいしか見つけてませんが……。
<mizuno> gvimは一般人には関係ないからokすね(ぉ
<mizuno> ぬ、全域でGTK_IM_MODULEを変えてもスタックする？
<hito_jp> なぬ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-20
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<tani> Firefoxからかきこ
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-21
<Aestus> hi
<mizuno> /load
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-24
<MK``> Is this channel ever active? ^^
<enqueue> yes
<MK``> There are some Japanese characters in unicode that seem to be switched in ubuntu, no matter what application or font I use. It's the combining dakuten and handakuten. a) あ゙     b) あ゛     | a) is the combining character, and acts as such on most of my friends' assorted windows installations, but it shows opposite for me, with b) combining. I checked in many fonts and it's all the same, even the same fonts they used on win
<MK``> dows
<MK``> Any idea what that is?..
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-17
<jnassar> こんにちは
<jnassar> 言語を日本語に変化したらあるアプリ（Chromeとか、Libreofficeとか）に日本語の文字が見えなくなる
<jnassar> それ以外良く使える。端末やFirefoxやThunderbirdやデスクトップなどに平気
<Emmanuel_Chanel> フォントが必要なんじゃない？
<jnassar> ううん。普通に見えたらなんでその２つのアプリでめーやんか分からん
<jnassar> フォントは全部ある
<jnassar> ここより：http://blog.goo.ne.jp/isc_subleader/e/482b412537e35fcecf8abf483ab9d7d8
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんはあ
<Mocchi> う、指が滑った・・・
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> 議事録は坂本さんかな
<Mocchi> 議事録ページの準備はOKだぜ
<hito_jp> ※ まだ読んでない方は議題に目を通しておいてください（情報量多い）
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120417
<hito_jp> すばらしい。よろしくお願いします。死なないでくださいね（ぇ
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<Mocchi> 形式を整えるために「Qに向けた整理」を立てときました
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> むしろ小林さんしか
<jkbys> フォーラムのやつはまだやってません。すいません
<jkbys> Remixのイメージはさっき作りました
<hito_jp> まあPのRemixテストありますし。
<hito_jp> 32? 64?
<jkbys> 32で作って、今64で作る準備中
<jkbys> 715MBになった
<hito_jp> すばらしー。QAテストケースは明日やります（休みとった）
<hito_jp> あくまでテストケースなので誰かがテストしないとダメです
<chonan> をを
<hito_jp> あと20MB削らないといけない感じですね。
<Mocchi> CDにおさまんないですね
<jkbys> 結局、CDに入るサイズをキープになったんでしたっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> yes. DVD化とかは遠く彼方に捨てられました。12.10かもしれませんが。
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<jkbys> なんか減らせるか見てみます
<mizuno> いらんもん抜きましょう
<hito_jp> いつものパターンだとLibOのヘルプですかね。
<jkbys> それは抜いてあるはず・・・
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそもLibOのヘルプはなんかバグってて日本語にならないですねー
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<jkbys> まぁ、とりあえず次へ
<hito_jp> とりあえず先に進めましょうか……。
<jkbys> Qに向けた整理
<jkbys>     コードネームが決まっていないので Develop/Q〜〜 のページが作れない
<jkbys>         [ ] Q以降、「Develop/Q」のスタイルにした方がいい？（PreciseならDevelop/P）
<jkbys>             仮に Develop/Q で作ってある。
<jkbys>             OKなら過去リリース分にもリダイレクトを張る（Develop/PにアクセスしたらDevelop/Preciseに飛ばす）
<jkbys>                 対象は G 以降。
<jkbys> なんでQきまってないんだろう
<hito_jp> Mark knows.
<jkbys> レポジトリはQseriesとかいう名前になってた気がした
<ikuyaNOTE> Q-taroにするのに許諾を取ってる(-1)
<mizuno> それだ
<jkbys> やばい
<jkbys> Qtaroって書きかけてた
<hito_jp> それ担当小林さん（ユニコードの方）じゃないですか……。
<ikuyaNOTE> ですねー
<hito_jp> まあそれはともかく。
<hito_jp> 実務面の問題だけなんですが、変えてしまってよいですか、という。
<hito_jp> どうせQの次でも同じような悩みが出ると思うので、明示的な反対意見がないなら変えてしまいたいところです。
<mizuno> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<chonan> 問題なさそうな気がします
<hito_jp> 欠点はpredictableじゃなくなることですが、リダイレクトを設定しておけば一応なんとかなるかな、と。
<Mocchi> +1
<hito_jp> じゃあやっておきます。アクションアイテムに入れておいてください。
<jkbys> Qなんちゃらが決まったら、Develop/Qなんちゃら からリダイレクト?
<hito_jp> かなぁと。
<jkbys> それなら問題ない気がする
<jkbys> ということでよろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> Develop/Qなんちゃら/spec とかでアクセスできないのが問題ですね。
<jkbys> それはまぁいいかなぁ
<jkbys> 次ながいな
<jkbys> Preciseの開発・リリース準備
<jkbys>     [ ] Remixの32bit or 64bitの結論
<jkbys>         64bit化のメリット・デメリットは総じて均衡状態
<jkbys>             ubuntu.com的なメインリリースに揃える方針で良さそうだが、そこがまだ決まっていない
<jkbys>         [ ]日本語環境特有のx64非対応ユーザランドはない？
<jkbys>             ATOKのインストールが面倒になることは確定。
<jkbys>         https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-64bit-by-default
<jkbys>         https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035054.html
<jkbys>             まだ結論が出てない(2012/04/17 12:00 JST)
<jkbys>                 強めの賛成 vs 弱めの反対な状態
<jkbys>                 論理的な反対ロジックはないのでGoしても良い気はする
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/32or64 のおさらい＆現状：
<jkbys>             x64に非対応（だがPAE capable）なマシンのサポートが問題
<jkbys>                 Atomが主に問題
<jkbys>                     Atomはx64非対応がほとんど
<jkbys>                     Pentium Mは性能的にはぎりぎりだが、そもそもPAE非対応なので32bit kernelですら動かない。
<jkbys>                     それ以前のx64非対応CPU（初期Pentium4等、〜2004）はほとんど性能的にout of date.
<jkbys>                     VIA系はNanoより古いものがx64非対応だが、性能的にout of date.
<jkbys>                     AMD系はx64非対応はK7（〜2003）まで遡るので性能的にout of date.
<jkbys>                 VirtualBoxで64bit guestを動かすにはホストにHVMサポートが必須（他のhypervisorは大丈夫？）。
<jkbys>                     Core2世代までの下位CPUと、BIOSがVT-xをサポートしていないマシン（例：Core2時代のVAIOノート系）が問題
<jkbys>                         AMD-Vはおそらく非対応BIOSはないので大丈夫（VAIOはダメかも）
<jkbys>                     （仮にRemixを出さないにせよ）非Remixの32bit版を入れてもらえば大丈夫。
<jkbys>                         仮想化を扱うユーザーなら非Remixでも大丈夫とは言えなさそうだが……。
<jkbys> まだ決まってないのねー
<ikuyaNOTE> PAE非対応はXubuntuでいいじゃないか
<hito_jp> それはわたしもそう思います。>PAE非対応
<ikuyaNOTE> Lubuntuもですね
<hito_jp> 32 or 64を考える上ではPAE非対応系は忘れていいと思います。そもそも32bit動かないわけで。
<hito_jp> 壁的には、PAE非対応＝32bit Ubuntu動かない（Xubuntu/Lubuntu使う）
<hito_jp> x64非対応＝32bitを使う、のだがマトモな性能で動くかどうか非常に疑わしい
<hito_jp> ただし例外はAtom。
<hito_jp> x64対応だけどHVM非対応＝そのマシンで動くVirtualBox上で動かない
<hito_jp> って感じですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> i386のXubuntu/Lubuntuへのリンクもつけておけばおｋという話のような気もしますけどねぇ。動かなったらこれを使ってみてねと
<hito_jp> で、http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/07/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<hito_jp> 4月のなかばだけど確認したいっす。
<hito_jp> 本家が64なら64メイン、32なら32メインでいいですよね？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> はい
<hito_jp> で、メインじゃないやつは未テスト相当なりてけとーテストなりで出す
<hito_jp> じゃあそれで？
<mizuno> で、本家はいつ決まるんすかね……
<Mocchi> しかしいつごろ決まるんだろう？
<hito_jp> いまflame warしてますな
<jkbys> リリース日には決まるに違いない
<jkbys> しかし、CDはどういう比率で送られてくるんだろう
<hito_jp> 64のが優勢っぽい状況から「Atom動かないんだけど」って言われたところで止まってる感じ。
<mizuno> 今回から64bitメインですお、って手元の原稿にもう書いちゃったお……
<jkbys> 今月末、泣きながら原稿を修正する水野さんの姿が
<hito_jp> ふ、おろかな。未来において設定変わることはよくあるのだ。
<mizuno> 青いCDはなくなるはず？
<ikuyaNOTE> 明日発売のSD(ry
<hito_jp> 今回は微妙。
<ikuyaNOTE> えー、なくなるんじゃないんですか。。
<hito_jp> あとPrecise関連はなにかあるでしょうか。
<Mocchi> 「日本語環境特有のx64非対応ユーザランド」というのがまだ？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Q にNUXのIM問題は書いてあります
<hito_jp> 誰も思いつかなければないんじゃないかなぁ。>x64非対応
<jkbys> なんかnuxのすごいバグ報告を見たきがした
<ikuyaNOTE> そういやATOK X3はどうなんでしょうなぁ
<mizuno> あれはバグ報告なのかw
<hito_jp> x64だけ非対応な日本語もの、というのは無いはずで、そーいうのはmultiarch化でx86でも死んでるハズです。
<hito_jp> バグ報告じゃないかなぁ。
<hito_jp> たぶんx86専用なIMM（バイナリリリースのみ）ってのはあると思うんですが、たぶんWnnでそれユーザー数とかどないやねんとかそんな。
<jkbys> そういえば販売されてましたね、Ubuntu用として
<hito_jp> あとのネタは、翻訳が明日で締め切りです。みなさんセルフコミットで地雷埋めることに気をつけつつ作業してください、ぐらいで自分の認識は終わってます。
<ikuyaNOTE> この前Wnn8のパッケージを発掘しました
<hito_jp> それが終わるとリリースノート翻訳だぁみたいな。
<ikuyaNOTE> 26日の深夜でしたっけ？
<kuromabo_> リリースノートに向けて頑張りましょう...今回は多くの人に協力してもらえそう?
<hito_jp> はい。
<hito_jp> 余裕があればリリースノート翻訳の手順を書いておきたいと思いますが、明日の体調と他の作業の量に依存します。
<kuromabo_> よろしくお願いしますー。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<chonan> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> あと翻訳者の皆さんは活躍している新しいアカウントを見かけたらリストを更新してください。
<kuromabo_> はい。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<hito_jp> 他にないでしょーかー
<jkbys> なさげかな?
<jkbys> リリースパーティとかいう話ありませんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> このタイミングで考えるのは無理ぽ
<jkbys> 無理か
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<jkbys> 来週も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> 雑談ブレーンストーミングタイム
<hito_jp> NUXどうしましょう。>IM神
<Mocchi> IM神w
<jkbys> 雑談に入っていますが、とりあえずお疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<ikuyaNOTE> IM神じゃないですけど、ひとまず現行のままでいいんじゃないですかねぇ
<hito_jp> IBus専用なのも諦める？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい。って、ATOK X3だとどうなるのかは確認しないとですけど。。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁUbuntuに限定するとIBus専用でも仕方ないんじゃないかと思います
<Mocchi> 議事録death: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120417
<ikuyaNOTE> IMを理解してもらう努力もしないで理解してくれない！　というのも何かなーと思いますし
<hito_jp> いやあれはなんつーか「俺達IM理解してるもんねふふーん」ってIBus専用コードが入ってるのが……
<Mocchi> xubuntu/lubuntuとか書いとくべきでしたか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 幸いGNOME Classicがマトモなのでそっちを使ってもらうのもありじゃないかと
<hito_jp> なくていいんじゃないかなぁ
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、理解してくれないってのは件のlpですね
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 了解
<hito_jp> ですかねー。Unity2D or GNOME Classicって感じで回避はできるんですが、あのいろいろと問題のあるソースが未来に残るのは勘弁してほしい（と言いつつ書きなおす時間とか説得できるだけのロジックは見いだせない
<hito_jp> まああれはNUXのソース読んだ人間がもれなく抱く感想だと思うっす……。
<ikuyaNOTE> SRUでバージョンが上がることを期待して……
<hito_jp> SRU+MREですねぇ……
<Mocchi> mizuno_as/chonan: どちらか議事録の送信お願いできますか？
<Mocchi> chonanさんいねぇ
<hito_jp> chonanさん落ちてるので自動的に水野さん
<mizuno> うえーい
<hito_jp> あとはStudioのJapanese Remixとか作りますかどうしますか、ぐらいは雑談としてはあります。
<Mocchi> え（キラキラ
<Mocchi> 作りましょう作りましょう
<hito_jp> じゃあ作ってくださいさかもっちーさん
<mizuno> オレオレRemix今回も作るよ
<hito_jp> オレオレRemixレベルでいいから作って配布するのはありだとは思う。unsupportedとか掘って。
<hito_jp> で、それは来週なり再来週なりその先なりで考えればいいと思うんだ。
<hito_jp> たぶんstudioの属性上、一度リリースしたらそんなに置き換えないと思うのできっと3年間は使えるはず……。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 属性上というか作業する人の余裕というか。。。
<hito_jp> ちなみに作り方はいつぞやの水野さんのRecipeを見てください。あれ見て作れなければ応相談。
<hito_jp> いや、DAW環境だとしたら半年ごとに置き換えとか絶対ヤだ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 今回も同じ方法で作れるんですかね？？
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 了解 > 作り方
<hito_jp> 基本同じだと思ってますが、どーでしょう小林さん。
<mizuno> defaults-builderの中身が変わってないかなあ、という不安が
<hito_jp> （まだ試してない
<Mocchi> （つまり小林さんとこに世話になりに行けばいいんだな
<hito_jp> いやRecipe読めば多分できるって……
<mizuno> PPAにパッケージ上げてるので、実は --ppa オプションに --lang mizuno-as 併用でオレオレRemixを手元でビルドできたりするんだよねあれ
<Mocchi> ←半年ごとに置き換え頑張ってたひと
<ikuyaNOTE> https://launchpad.net/~japanese-testers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<Mocchi> まずはリリース関連作業に注力ということで
<ikuyaNOTE> そーいやこのIBusを日本語Remixに入れて欲しいかなぁと思ったけどメール書くのめんどくさくてそのままになってる（ぇ
<Areckx> しつれいします！ ； ；
<Areckx> おはよう
<Areckx> このIME
<Areckx> ibus
<Areckx> I am unable to install an effective IME for JP
<Areckx> Ubuntu
<Areckx>  10.04
<Areckx> SkypeのユーザーIDでどうぞ
<Areckx> Areckx
<Areckx> ちょっと話でいいのか？
<Areckx> 日本語をあげますw
<Areckx> 上げるよぅには、　僕の日本語もう弱いなので、　ごめんなさい！
<RSA> はじめまして、お世話になります。Ubuntu11.10でpowernow-k8を入れるにはどうすればいいですか？CPUはAMD PhenomII X6 1100T BEです。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-19
<ybrjkfc> Hey. You'll celebrate the way ubuntu 12.04 ?
<kab982> hello
<kab982> ?!
<kab981> Is There Any one here can speak Japanese?
<hito_jp> yes?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-22
<kp> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-16
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mizuno> 帰宅したところなのでちょっとafkぎみ
<Mocchi> こんばんは。
<Mocchi> あうぇいふろむきーぼーど？
<Henrich_> む
<Mocchi> むむ
<ItSANgo> こんばんは?
<mizuno> 炭酸水が爆発した……
<mizuno> あとしまつで手いっぱい
<Mocchi> ますますアウェイ・・・
<Mocchi> リーダーが寝落ちしてる予感
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 失礼な
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130416
<Mocchi> ごめんなさいw
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> どうにかマシンは広げましたが議事録取れません
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> もっちーが完璧な議事録をとってくれると言ってる
<hito_jp> 司会は人間ドック中の小林さんだしあんまり問題なさそうですね……。
<Mocchi> 完璧・・・だと・・・（ドキドキ
<jkbys> 初めての人間ドックで正直興奮してる
<mizuno> 名古屋はそろそろ締切だけど、今回は不参加でいいかなー
<hito_jp> 完全にカベの意ですね……
<hito_jp> とりあえずちょっとだけ新しいサーバーの準備は初めてますが死にそうです。
<jkbys> 死なない程度によろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 名古屋はどうなんやろ
<Mocchi> 名古屋わたし行ってもいいんですが「セミナーで何しゃべったらいいんだろ、うーん」な状況で
<Mocchi> 尻込みしてますね。
<mizuno> 名古屋はスルーして沖縄行こうか？
<hito_jp> 名古屋いける人が2名いればそれでいいよう
<hito_jp> 沖縄でも二名いけるならそれでいいよう
<mizuno> 2名はむりかな？
<jkbys> かな？
<mizuno> むりげならとりあえず名古屋スルーでいい気がする
<hito_jp> とりあえずその手の調整は「参加できるやつ次回までに書いとけ」で進めればいいと思います
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<Mocchi> 名古屋の締め切りは・・・4/30ですね。
<mizuno> へい
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<Henrich_> 何があるだろう
<jkbys> なにもないかな
<hito_jp> 無い気がしますがこれもdead lock的な待ちがはいるから進めちゃえばいいんじゃ……
<jkbys> では議題へ
<jkbys> 13.04のJapanese Remixでibus-mozcをプリインストールしたい
<jkbys>     pros/consは https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/R に書いた
<jkbys>     [ ] さてどうする？
<jkbys> どうしよう
<hito_jp> とりあえず投票権持ちは各員意見を出してみるのでどうでしょう。それだけで収束するかもだし。
<Henrich_> A かな
<Mocchi> Aです
<hito_jp> 危険もありで。ちがう。棄権。
<chonan> A かなあ
<hito_jp> いやな予感。
<hito_jp> 全員議事録ではなく https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/R を見るんだ。
<chonan> ちと突っ走る感もあるんだけど(ううむ...
<Henrich_> 見て言ってますよ
<Henrich_> タイガー・クエスト・ダンジョンという
<hito_jp> なんかミーティングagenda側はa/b/c/dの順番が違ってた気がする（ぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> Bに1票
<hito_jp> Bかなあ。
<mizuno> んー
<hito_jp> ……ということでは小林さんと水野さんの意見次第だけど、「mozc突っ込む」は合意できそうなのかしらん。
<jkbys> Bかなぁ anthy入れておいても悪いことはなさげだし
<mizuno> 入れるの自体に、反対する理由はないですねー。いいと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> 間違って左Shift+Altを押さない限りは、悪いことはないですね
<hito_jp> ちなみにAを推す場合、anthy消すとすげーconfusableなので回避策は出してほしい気がする。
<mizuno> デフォルトにしてもいいと思う。ただAnthy消していいのかなあ、ってのがわからない
<Henrich_> 二つあって混乱しないんかなーと
<Mocchi> hito_jp: language-selecter的なところですか？ > confusable
<hito_jp> いえーす。
<chonan> んー、A撤回のBで
<mizuno> Alt+Shiftは切り替えだっけか
<Mocchi> hito_jp: anthyがインストールされてれば「不完全」とは言われない？
<ikuyaNOTE> いえす
<hito_jp> Bの2つある混乱よりも、Aの混沌の方が深刻かなーという感じです。
<hito_jp> う。さかもとさんの質問の意図が取れない。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もー
<jkbys> 言語サポート開いた時の話かな、不完全ってのは
<ikuyaNOTE> エスパーがおる
<Mocchi> ibus-anthyがインストールされてれば、language-selecterが「日本語のインストールが不完全」とか言わなくなりますか？
<Henrich_> 古いパッチ当ててanthyも9100iとか出しちゃってもいいのかな
<hito_jp> えーと、構文がフルになってもその質問の意図が取れない。
<ikuyaNOTE> anthyとibus-anthyが入っていれば不完全とは言われないはず？
<ikuyaNOTE> もう忘れちゃった
<hito_jp> 今消してみたらibus-anthyだけが検出されたです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ほほぅ
<ikuyaNOTE> でもデフォルトだとibus-anthy入れたらそっちがデフォルトになってしまいますしのぉ
<hito_jp> language-selectorないしubiquityで日本語を選択したときに暗黙でibus-anthyがインストールされるという前提条件は把握していて、その状態であれば「不完全」とか言われないという理解で正しいかという質問をしてるでいいです？
<jkbys>  デフォルトをどう変えるのかという問題があるか
<Mocchi> その前提条件からして把握できてませんでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> Bならibus-anthyにパッチを当てて、ibus-mozcがデフォルトになるようにします
<mizuno> priorityを下げるのかな
<hito_jp> ……それは「完全かどうか」とかいう部分に進む前に、ibus-anthyがどう導入されるんか説明しろワレという疑問が出てこないと整合せんのではなく……？
<ikuyaNOTE> おいおい＞もっちー
<ikuyaNOTE> いつぞやのうぶまがに書きましたよ
<Mocchi> ちょっとうぶまが読みなおしてくる（遅
<hito_jp> あー、たぶんあの当時からさらにメカニズムが変わってるかも（ぉ
<ikuyaNOTE> 確かに変わっていますね
<hito_jp> とりあえず、1) ubiquityはlanguage-selectorを暗黙で呼んでいる
<ikuyaNOTE> でもibus-anthyかibus-mozcか選ぶロジックは変わってないですよ
<ikuyaNOTE> （ちなみに13.04でまた変わった
<hito_jp> 2) language-selectorには、explicitに書かれた言語ごとのIMパッケージリストが内包されてる
<hito_jp> 3) このリストに基づいて、サポートすべき言語を指定されるとlanguage-selectorが黙ってパッケージをインストールする
<hito_jp> というのがibus-anthyが導入されるまでのメカニズム。
<ikuyaNOTE> いえすいえす
<jkbys> ならibus-anthy残したほうがいい（確信）
<hito_jp> で、ibus-anthyがいない状態でlanguage-selectorを開くと、サポートすべき言語として日本語が設定されているにもかかわらずexplicitに指定されたibus-anthyが居ないことを検知して、「言語サポートが完全にはインストールされていません」とか言ってくる。
<hito_jp> あとlanguage-selectorひらくまでもなく、システム的にたまに「言語サポート完全じゃないよインストールしないとあかんよ」的な感じにダイアログ開いてくる。
<hito_jp> で、それはそれとして。
<hito_jp> ibus用のIMEngineが複数インストールされている場合、デフォルトではpriority値に基づいてengineが選定される。
<hito_jp> これはanthy >>>> mozc ぐらいのすげー高い優先度がibus-anthyにセットされている。
<hito_jp> ので、ibus-anthyとibus-mozcが同居しようとすると、暗黙でibus-anthyが優先される。これはユーザー毎の設定で上書き可能。
<hito_jp> このpriority値はパッケージを触らないと調整できないよーになってるので、Bを実現する上で仕方ないからこの神の右手で書き換えてくれるわふははははは、といくやさんが言っているのが現状。
<hito_jp> てな具合で検討材料揃ってます？（いくやさんの方を不安そうに見てみる）
<chonan> ゴッドハンド!
<ikuyaNOTE> いえすいえす
<ikuyaNOTE> （ふははははとは言ってませんが！
<hito_jp> （神の右手とは言ったらしい。くろまくおぼえた）
<ikuyaNOTE> （しまった……。
<mizuno> priorityどこで指定してるんだっけ……(ぉ
<hito_jp> で、もしAをやる場合は、たぶんBと同じ調整をして、language-selectorから暗黙でibus-anthyが入ってしもーても優先度で上回ってこないように先回りする必要がある、と。
<ikuyaNOTE> ユーザーごとの設定ってのはibus-setupの使用するインプットメソッドをカスタマイズですね
<ikuyaNOTE>  /usr/share/ibus/component/anthy.xml ですかいの。
<hito_jp> あ、.configじゃなくてgconfとかファイルの実体無い系に記録されてるってのも言わないとあかんか……（ので/etc/skel作戦は使えない）
<mizuno> それだ
<mizuno> xmlなのは覚えてるんだけど、いつもどれだったか忘れる
<ikuyaNOTE> IBus君が起動するときに/usr/share/ibus/component/をぺろりんちょして言語とrankを読み込んで決定してたはず
<hito_jp> んで、Aをやっても結局ibus-anthy勝手に入るので、そこも制圧するならlanguage-selectorごとカスタマイズしてこの世から葬ったりする（筋悪）か、容量削るために仕方のない犠牲だ、と思っておくか、のどっちか。
<hito_jp> language-selectorをカスタマイズするのが筋悪いのは、あれ意外とSRUかかりまくるからメンテナンスコストが馬鹿にならないあたり。ただし、フォント設定もそこに入ってもーてるので、一緒くたに戦うつもりなら全面的にあかん感じではないです。
<ikuyaNOTE> そこまでのメリットがないからB、というのが私の判断ですねー
<hito_jp> わたしもいくやさんと同じロジックで同意見。
<ikuyaNOTE> 修正も1行ですし
<hito_jp> （というか全員Bになると思ってたレベル）
<Henrich_> そんなに面倒なのか。
<hito_jp> たぶんUbuntu deltaのなかでもっともvoodooな空間ですねい。> language-selector
<mizuno> Bがいいかな
<Mocchi> B案に転向します
<chonan> 突っ走ってAと思ったけど、non-remixなところとの整合性とっとかないと禍根が残るのかなーと考えてBで
<hito_jp> ちなみにAの派生として、ibusの設定から抹殺しておく（Engineとしての登録を抹消しておく）ようになんかhackを入れる、というコースもありそうな気がしますがどこで設定されるのか調べてないので妄想。
<mizuno> オレオレRemixでibus-anthy消したかったんだけど、けっきょく面倒であきらめたとゆー
<Henrich_> 将来的にはAじゃないのかな
<hito_jp> Aも実装案がいろいろありすぎて。
<jkbys> ibusじゃなくなったら、また考えなおしちゃうのかな
<jkbys> Aに行くとしても
<ikuyaNOTE> UbuntuのデフォルトをMozcにするのは無理じゃないかなぁ
<Henrich_> 突然のSKK!
<hito_jp> いろいろ状況は変わるものの、また考えなおさないといけないかもですねー。
<hito_jp> フリーなIMEngineとしてkkcになるかもですし。
<ikuyaNOTE> それは大いにありですね
<ikuyaNOTE> （まだだいぶ先だと思いますが
<jkbys> チキンが食べたくなった
<ikuyaNOTE> kfcか！
<jkbys> あす昼まで食事できないというのに
<jkbys> ちゅうことで13.04はB案でいいんかな
<hito_jp> Aの収束パターンとしては、a1) ibus-mozc（とpythonまわりを含む周辺パッケージ）が全部MIR、a2) language-selectorが言語ごとにプラグイン実装になってもうちょっと手をいれやすくなる、a3) 誰かフルタイムでUbuntuと戦える人が人海戦術的に頑張る、あたり？
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もそんな感じだと考えてます
<hito_jp> 投票権ある人が+1してくれるなら収束するんじゃないかなぁということで、あらためて、B案+1
<ikuyaNOTE> B案+1
<jkbys> B案+1
<mizuno> Bに+1
<chonan> B+1
<Henrich_> 労力考えるとBだね
<Mocchi> Bに+1で
<hito_jp> （ちなみに水野さんの望みを叶えるには、data/pkg_dependsのim:ja:ibus:ibus-anthy行をibus-mozcに書き換えたlanguage-selectorパッケージを準備してそれをつっこめばおけー）
<jkbys> じゃあBてことで
<hito_jp> 具体的な作業はいくやさんお願いします、でよろしーでしょうか（←結局こいつは交通整理しかしてないようです）
<ikuyaNOTE> あーはい、今週中にはibus-anthyのパッケージをアップロードします
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<mizuno> rankが70未満だと俺が喜びます(ぉ
<ikuyaNOTE> あとはubuntu-defautls-builderでibus-mozcをインストールするようにしてもらえればオッケーのはずです
<hito_jp> （とかいっててibus-anthyのアップデートの方がlanguage-selectorより多いとかいう未来になったらどうしよう。セップク？）
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-skkが70でしたっけ？
<mizuno> はい、sskが70ですね
<mizuno> skkが
<Mocchi> 野球大好き
<ikuyaNOTE> 60くらいにしておきますかのぉ
<hito_jp> あいつなんであんなに高いんでしたっけ。というか、さげろって戦うのってやったんでしたっけ……。
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-anthyは今のところアップデートされたことないですしねぇ
<hito_jp> （他の言語の事例を見ないとあかんか）
<ikuyaNOTE> いえ、下げろって戦ったことはないですね。実は必要かなとかちょっと思っていたりします
<ikuyaNOTE> Ubuntuだけでも
<ikuyaNOTE> てぇか困るのはUbuntuだけですよねぇたぶん
<hito_jp> ど、どうだろう……。
<ikuyaNOTE> あーfedoraもですか
<hito_jp> IMまわりは壮大すぎて正直把握できないんだよぅみたいな感じのままです。
<ikuyaNOTE> あとはだいたいibus-mozcがデフォルトになってますよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> （Debianはuim-mozcですが
<hito_jp> うい。よそはパッケージに序列がないですからね……。
<ikuyaNOTE> そーなんですよねぇ
<hito_jp> （まあ実際にはRHELにはuniverse相当のEPELとかあるわけですが）
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁそれは13.10への課題ということで
<hito_jp> ですねい。
<mizuno> というあたりでお時間？
<jkbys>  議題は終わりですが他になにかありますか
<mizuno> 自分はないです
<hito_jp> 自分も無いです。あと火曜日でいいです（先手）。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> (ただ参加できるかはびみょー
<Henrich_> yes
<hito_jp> 水野さんは火曜日以外でもびみょーなんですよね、たぶん。
<mizuno> 最近平日は毎日。昨日も午前だったす……
<jkbys> じゃあ２３ってことで。おつかれさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでいｓた。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> むごい…… > 午前
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130416
<chonan> 例によって送信承りますー
<ikuyaNOTE> おつかれさまでしたー
<chonan> 「B」ってのを書き下しておくと良いと思いました
<Mocchi> chonan: 了解です。
<Mocchi> chonan: 送信などよろしくお願いします
<chonan> 了解です
<Henrich_> なんか大変そうね＞mizuno
<mizuno> そうなのよ
<mizuno> バリキドリンクを投入せねば
<Henrich_> お疲れ様ドスエ
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-18
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone here
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone here
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> no one here
<skraito> dang
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-20
<skraito> hellow all
<skraito> no one here
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-15
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんはぞ（←1/3ぞんび）
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140415
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> だめだめです
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     5/10のイベント＠GREEさん
<jkbys>         [ ] クラウド・VPS関連な人に声をかける
<jkbys>         [ ] そろそろ参加申し込み可能にする
<jkbys>         [ ] 14.04のオーバービューぐらいはしないといけない。誰がやる？
<hito_jp> 基本的に外部の方にセミナをお願いする路線ではあるのですが、14.04オーバービューか、Japanese Teamよもやま話か、ストレージゴッドオンステージぐらいはしないといけないと思っています。
<hito_jp> で、いくやさんは厳しそうということなので、
<hito_jp> 1) 小林さん頑張れ 2) 14.04をスタッフ陣で頑張ってやる 3) 小林さんがんばれ 4) 小林さん超がんばれ　の4択かなあという感じです。
<jkbys> おかしい
<chonan> 4択!
<hito_jp> 4択だから、この2が出ないサイコロで決めればいいよね！　などとちょっと思ったりしました。
<mocchi> 小林さんがんばれを含む四択・・・と（カキカキ
<mocchi> 2の面がないサイコロを使う・・・と（カキカキ
<ikuyaNOTE> すまんのぉ
<jkbys> いくやめ
<hito_jp> そこを記録に残してどうするんですか。「公明正大なプロセスにおいて、四択の中から～～に決めた」と書かないと（嘘
<ikuyaNOTE> 全ては貧乏が悪いんじゃ
<mocchi> 公明正大なプロセスにより、四択のうち、小林さん頑張れに決定した（カキカキ
<hito_jp> ……という冗談は置いておいて。
<hito_jp> 14.04について語るプレゼンを準備できそうな方はいらはいますでしょうか。
<jkbys> いないなら俺か
<hito_jp> いない場合はくろまくが増えるよ？　みたいな。
<chonan> fork ? (どきどき
<mocchi> kuromaku_create()（相手は死ぬ
<hito_jp> 待って、なんで増えるだけなのに攻撃に転用できるようになっているの!?
<hito_jp> ゴールデンウィークが概念に変化しそうな気がするので、その場合はごめんなさいな感じではあるのですが。
<jkbys> 概念・・・？
<mizuno> ゴールデンウィークなんて都市伝説
<chonan> ゴールデンウィークは「なんらかの作業時間」になりそう...
<hito_jp> とはいえそんな感じなので、小林さん40分ぐらいよろしくお願いしますとかしていいですか？　なお副賞として「ピザ食べられない」という特典も尽きます。
<jkbys> ピザ食いながら喋ることにする
<hito_jp> ではよろしくお願いします（ひどい
<jkbys> お願いされました
<hito_jp> なおピザ食べられない、はジョークで、ピザ食べてる間はみんな何も聞いてないので、よそでは話せない暴露話でなければ何もナシで良いと思っていますです。
<jkbys> よそでは話せない暴露話・・・？
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mizuno> あ、アクションアイテム書きわすれてたけど、北海道申し込み済みです
<hito_jp> 自分はないです。なお14.04まわりの壊滅的な問題もとりあえず見つけて無い気がします。スクリーンロックが二重にかかるケースがありそうな気がしてるけどまったく追求してない。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 二重？
<hito_jp> Ctrl+Alt+Lでロックして、しばらく放置しておくとなんかそんな。
<hito_jp> パスワード入力してアンロック→スクリーン復帰するけどその瞬間に再びフェードアウトしてロック画面に→またパスワード入力すると回復、と。
<hito_jp> どうみても他に踏んでいる人いるだろう的な挙動なのですが既知バグ見てる時間が取れてないです
<jkbys> まぁ致命的とまではいえなさそうだ
<chonan> 大事なデスクトップなので2回ロックしました的な
<jkbys> じゃあおわりかな
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> こばやしさんりみっくす作成頑張ってください、かな。
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> では22日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> 仮想マシンイメージも頑張ってください
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140415
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録の送信などお願いできますか？
<chonan> mocchi: 承ります!
<mocchi> よろしくおねがいします！！
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-18
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> こんばんは。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> 自宅鯖PC の OS を Ubuntu 12.04 LTS から 14.04 LTS にアップグレードしたいと思うのですが、自動では無理なのでしょうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-20
<simmons> holaaaaaa:)
#ubuntu-jp 2017-04-17
<juang> hello
<juang> is this channel chat in english?
